# 1998 beetle tdi needs brakes



## indigo1635 (Dec 18, 2010)

the power increase , as expected, has affected my stopping power.

It was recommended to me to put R32 brakes in front and leave the rears stock.

any suggestions on setup and brand?

(brembos are out of my range at the moment)

thanks


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

indigo1635 said:


> the power increase , as expected, has affected my stopping power.
> 
> It was recommended to me to put R32 brakes in front and leave the rears stock.
> 
> ...


You'll be needing new spindles (bearing housing) also, has the ones that come on the TDI have the carrier built in, which means 280mm front brakes only.

Get a 1.8T/VR6 spindle and you can upgrade to 312mm or the R32.

Keep in mind, the R32 brakes (iirc, 334mm) will not clear the spare 16" wheel, or any 16" wheel. 17" is the minimum.

I would recommend going with 312mm brakes (calipers can come from a 1.8T/VR6) with a good aggressive street pad, at minimum, Hawk HPS. There are other good pads out there.


----------



## indigo1635 (Dec 18, 2010)

*thanks for the response*

made me aware of some parts i wasn't aware of.


----------



## EuroSportChicago (Jun 9, 2010)

indigo1635 said:


> made me aware of some parts i wasn't aware of.


Haha life story of every swap :beer:


----------



## VWBugman00 (Mar 17, 2009)

Here is another option for you:

http://www.rpiequipped.com/store/product_info.php?cPath=348_25_231&products_id=783

They fit under stock wheels, 4 piston calipers, easy assembly, 11" disks. I've got them on my bug and I'm very satisfied with them. They come with stainless brake lines too. They're good on the street, so I imagine they'd be great on the track. Best of all, its only $850.


----------



## indigo1635 (Dec 18, 2010)

*wow! thanks for the effort.. those look cool*

thanks for going through the trouble to ssend me the pic.. where did you order from?

what brake pads are you using?

i have been planning on 17" wheels, but you say they will fit with my stock 16's?


----------



## indigo1635 (Dec 18, 2010)

*im an idiot*

computer is acting up... just saw the link


----------



## VWBugman00 (Mar 17, 2009)

indigo1635 said:


> computer is acting up... just saw the link


No worries, happens to me all the time. GL with your build. :laugh::laugh:


----------



## indigo1635 (Dec 18, 2010)

*thanks again for the advice....one more question*

what did you do or what do you recommend for the rear? leave them stock?


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

nonetheless.... it will still require the 1.8T/VR6 spindles in order to use the wilwood calipers


----------



## indigo1635 (Dec 18, 2010)

*thanks*

was thinking about those spindles


----------



## VWBugman00 (Mar 17, 2009)

Honestly, I don't know about the spindles, but RPIequipped didn't mention any differences between the Beetles. I would email them. For the rears, perhaps slotted disks and some good pads. I have a 1.8t Beetle, and thats what these brakes are on.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

VWBugman00 said:


> Honestly, I don't know about the spindles, but RPIequipped didn't mention any differences between the Beetles. I would email them. For the rears, perhaps slotted disks and some good pads. I have a 1.8t Beetle, and thats what these brakes are on.


RPI specified 1.8T/VR6 in their application.

2.0L & TDI spindle









The carrier is casted into the spindle.

The 1.8T/VR6, carrier is a separate piece that is bolted to the spindle


----------



## indigo1635 (Dec 18, 2010)

*thanks*

another set of brakes that was mentioned to me earlier is the audi tt 225 setup.

i am on the lookout for the parts that everyone has advised me about. 

i apprecfiate the advice.

and again, a sincerest thank you from a mechanical novice in the process of learning


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

the TT brakes is fine.

the rear caliper carrier, if you decide to go with the vented 256mm brakes, it needs a couple of washers to space it out correctly.

the 337/20AE/GLI 1.8T rear carriers are direct replacement.


----------

